# Blackberry Cookie.



## Devyn (Apr 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a tried and tested Blackberry cookie recipe? I want a recipe that is good for the fall and sorta healthy.Plz share here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

that could be quite messy with blackberries in cookies, what about a muffin recipe?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd be quite interested in some healthy desserts, I never have anything sweet like that anymore :sad:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Surely you're already sweet enough Yanny?!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Surely you're already sweet enough Yanny?!


Don't you start as well mate, lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

check this one out, dont know if its any use to u but i am checking out afew sites for u Blackberry & coconut squares recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Extreme Blueberry whey

Stevia natural sweetener

Almond flour

Few eggs

Nice blueberry cakes low carb and high protein


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

I love Blackberry cookies.............


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Don't you start as well mate, lol







Those were the days pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Those were the days pmsl


Excuse me!


----------



## Davehouse (May 9, 2012)

I made something similar a while back with other fruit/berries etc and it came out ok, here was the recipe;

Cup lowfat cottage cheese

1 egg

1 cup oats

2 scoops whey protein

Shake of nutmeg

Half tsp vanilla extract

Cup blueberries

Tsp stevia powder

Shake of cinnamon

Mix the dry stuff and the wet stuff in different bowls, then combine together. Then add blueberries

Spoon the mixture on a tray and cook in the over for about 20 minutes


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

do use guy all cook. I am getting old lol


----------

